# Cub Cadet 100



## Kevin G (Mar 1, 2020)

Hey there...newbie here to the forum!
On my first farm in Chehalis, WA it came with a CC 100. I was 'given' a budget of $50 to get it running (newly married, first farm). I went right up to $49 and used it with a belly deck until we moved to a bigger farm in MO...much bigger. 

Then I bought a big, new SGT CC with the big Kohler twin around '93. Can't remember the model exactly...had an electric clutch for the giant belly deck which was a five ft cut. I loved that mower, but it had some kinda factory problem with the electric clutch....a fix was on the way. I only had it a couple of yrs before the farm sale. I used it HARD though and the only trouble was that electric clutch. Had a choice of the one with the Kubota three cylinder engine and radiator. I had to endure diesel smoke in my other tractors all day and so I wanted to relax with a big gas one when I did the lawn. The Kubota engine model was also approaching the price of a real tractor. 

I still had the CC 100 up until then, but I had an estate lawn to cut and I needed something much faster with a bigger swath. I reluctantly let the CC 100 go. I'm convinced that thing would still be running today.

Now I'm old and semi-retired with a old house that sits on two lots. A would really like to find another CC 100 with a belly deck, as whatever time it takes to mow this lawn is irrelevant. This is about the same size lawn I had on the first farm. The little CC 100 had a rototiller too, but I don't need that. 

I live in the PNW....just wondering other than Craigslist where to start hunting for one that's reasonably restored or at least garaged? Don't want to start with one that looks like it lived under a lake. I never understood how people could park machinery outside in the elements. All the university extension research showed that even if you park under an open shed, it's way better than just outside and the shed would pay for itself. 

Kevin


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Can't seem to find one for sale, but they do seem to come up once in a while. Keep your eye on this site as well as craigs list and ebay.
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...actors-less-than-40-hp/manufacturer/cub-cadet


----------



## Kevin G (Mar 1, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Can't seem to find one for sale, but they do seem to come up once in a while. Keep your eye on this site as well as craigs list and ebay.
> https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...actors-less-than-40-hp/manufacturer/cub-cadet


Thank you....I might consider other models if they are more available. Probably like to stay with the IH made mode if at all possible.

I did find this. I'm sure I could make this a nice tractor again. Denver is out of my reach, especially this time of yr.
https://www.facebook.com/OldGardenT...del-100-highly-collectible-/1223995957680005/

I'm pretty sure I paid like $6,000 for the 90's SGT I had with the 60" deck. The Kubota engine model was closer to $7,000 IIRC.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin G (Mar 1, 2020)

Now I'm reading that the three cyl Kubota engine I passed on was really a gas engine.....is that correct? I'm sure he told me that when I was looking at the tractors....I think it was a price decision back then.

Kevin


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

apparently they did, gas and gas/LPG engines


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Nothing like finding an old rusty piece of "lawn art" out of 50's - 60's behind a shed and bringing back to life. It started out as a hobby for me in the 90's and has turned into a business in retirement. This time of year, the phone is ringing non-stop because the OEM's "don't build them like they used to", so I now do the fun stuff over the 2 months of winter we get here in Mississippi.

There is a whole cult following behind the old Cub Cadet lawn tractors, driven by old farts like you and me. The problem you run into when you find an old CC is that they were actual garden tractors and not just lawn mowers. Finding one that still has a useable belly deck is the key. Locating a decent CC100 with a deck usually takes some time.

My main resource for keeping up with vintage stuff is *Lawn & Garden Tractor Magazine*. It's sort of like Hemmings Magazine to old car guys. Restoration articles, vintage parts vendors, Clubs, swap meet schedules, and of course classified ads. They're located in Indiana, so it's kind of centered around the Midwest. Every year in June, they sponsor the largest vintage lawn tractor show in the country in Southern Indiana. Last year, there were over 1,000 machines on display. Biggest lawn tractor swap meet you'll ever see.

http://www.lagtmag.com/


----------



## Kevin G (Mar 1, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Nothing like finding an old rusty piece of "lawn art" out of 50's - 60's behind a shed and bringing back to life. It started out as a hobby for me in the 90's and has turned into a business in retirement. This time of year, the phone is ringing non-stop because the OEM's "don't build them like they used to", so I now do the fun stuff over the 2 months of winter we get here in Mississippi.
> 
> There is a whole cult following behind the old Cub Cadet lawn tractors, driven by old farts like you and me. The problem you run into when you find an old CC is that they were actual garden tractors and not just lawn mowers. Finding one that still has a useable belly deck is the key. Locating a decent CC100 with a deck usually takes some time.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for taking the time to post that. I agree; the decks perish first. Even the one that came with my original 100 had some issues starting out. The tendency with any grass deck is to just park them and keep going. Grass has an extremely corrosive effect on deck steel. You really need to hose off those things, often. Mine was definitely used as a garden tractor as well by the PO's. It came with a decent rototiller as I mentioned before. Heck, we had it a yr before I bought a real tractor. I can remember dragging heavy stuff with it & a chain through the courtyard as we cleaned up the place....lol. 

I have an Ariens self-propelled 5hp walk behind that I bought new...now 34 yrs old. I keep the deck hosed off, but often neglect the area where the bag goes. It's a spring-loaded door to keep the grass clippings in when you're not using the bag. It traps grass and the moisture/grass has almost eaten away the bottom of the chute. I'll rivet something in, but still.....

That's a long way to go from here to get a CC....but maybe fun to take the grandson for a look see. When I lived in MO there was a tractor/small engine show not too far from my farm I took the boys to. Impressive to see all that stuff in one place as you say!

Kevin


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I started coating the under side of decks on machines I flip a few years ago. I've been using an epoxy pickup bed spray and it seems to hold up well. It has to be really clean to adhere, so I use a spot blaster for the surface prep and put it on with a brush.


----------



## Kevin G (Mar 1, 2020)

That's a great idea....anything is better than nothing under there. If I had done that with that Ariens grass chute, it would still be OK like the bottom. 

Someday I'll have to let that Ariens go to the happy hunting grounds. But for now, it refuses to die. 

Kevin


----------

